

MOOCs: A Step in the right direction - aheppenstall
http://blog.accredible.com/moocs-a-step-in-the-right-direction/

======
educanon
Do you think MOOCs are as viable a solution for K12?

~~~
aheppenstall
For me that depends on how you define MOOC. I think that there is great scope
for teaching the rote learning parts of the curriculum using online resources.
Khan Academy have been doing some really interesting trials with schools along
these lines.

In the next few years I think we will see more schools move towards a model
where they have content primarily delivered through digital media and a
teacher's role becomes more like that of a surgeon; fixing individual
student's mistakes in their conceptual models.

